# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Czy bierze ktos lub bral tabletki dionelle?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! biore od 2 miesiecy tabletki dionelle, sa nowe na rynku i nawet mam problem z zakupem ich w moim miescie czesto dopiero musza sprowadzic z hurtowni a w niektorych aptekach nawet o nich nie slyszeli.
Chcialam spytac czy rzeczywiscie maja dzialanie antyandrogenne oraz czy dienogest w nich zawarty jest lagodniejszy dla watroby niz np, lewonorgestrel ktory zawieraly moje poprzednie tabletki anty. Pytam gdyz czytalam ze dienogest to jakis progestagen 4 generacji czyli niby jakis najnowoczesniejszy to i moze lagodniejszy dla organizmu?
Jakie u Was wystapily skutki uboczne przy stosowaniu tego leku? Bo ja narazie mam ogromny apetyt na wszystko co jest w lodowce.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny ja stosuję już Dionelle tydzień i jestem w 100% zadowolona. To moje drugie tabletki anty (1-sze były Harmonet stosowałam je 3 lata) zarówno przy 1 jak i 2 wagę utrzymuję w doskonałej normie (49kg przy 155cm wzrostu) , cera bez skazy (przed stosowaniem tabletek miałam problemy przy okresie a teraz nic) , żadnych problemów z rzekomymi bólami piersi, zawrotami głowy itd !!!! KAŻDY ORGANIZM JEST INNY A JA JESTEM ŻYWYM PRZYKŁADEM NA TO, ŻE TABLETKI ANTY WCALE NIE SĄ TAKIE ZŁE I NIE NA KAŻDEGO DZIAŁAJĄ TAK SAMO ! Dla mnie bardzo dziwne są opinie innych kobiet na temat tabletek, warto spróbować a efekty mogą zadziwić, nie wspominając o satysfakcji z życia seksualnego ! extra, POLECAM.

----------


## Mufka

Witam Kobietki.
Ja właśnie kończę pierwsze opakowanie tabletek. Bardzo mnie wysypał trądzik w ostatnim tygodniu zażywania ale zagoiło się i zeszło ładnie wszystko, walczę z trądzikiem dlatego też dostałam te tabletki. Apetyt mam jaki miałam, w tej kwestii nic się nie zmieniło. Troszkę tylko krwawię ale myślę że w ciągu zażywania wszystko się unormuje jakoś no i że cera w końcu się poprawi. Bardzo mnie zmartwił ten wysyp ale wydaje mi się że zawsze tak jest przy przejściu na nowe tabletki. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wziełam juz 17 tabletek Dionelle i zauwazyłam ze zaczeło mi wypadać więcej włosów, od pocztaku brania mam tez plamienia, czasmi bole brzucha, krostki na twarzy jak mialam tak sa, ciagle czuje sie zmeczona i nic mi sie nie chce.

----------


## anitkaaaa

U mnie jest OK, z tego co mi lekarka mówiła to na efekt trzeba poczekać jeżeli chodzi o zmniejszenie trądziku, biorę 5 opakowanie i widać rezultaty, super!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wzięłam 3 opakowania tych tabletek. Biorąc drugie opakowanie zaczęłam się kiepsko czuć, a na koniec trzeciego opakowania czułam się FATALNIE! Straciłam apetyt, miałam ciągłe mdłości i schudłam kilka kg. Na pewno jest wiele kobiet, które chwalą sobie te tabletki, jednakże nie są one dla mnie  :Smile:

----------


## patkai

Polecam temat, który właśnie dodałam: Tabletki antykoncepcyjne Dionelle, a dziwne zachowanie mojego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam do sprzedania 3 opakowania Dionelle. Cena za 1 opakowanie - 20 zł. Data ważności - 2017 rok. Proszę o kontakt na maila: asiunieczek13@wp.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę te tabletki 1,5 roku. Na początku myślałam, że wszystko jest ok, tak tez powiedziałam mojemu ginekologowi. Ale... na pewno zauważyłam większy rozmiar piersi, ( taki efekt uboczny to zaden, ale..) poza tym już wcześniej pobolewała mnie głowa ( nie wiadomo czemu) od kiedy biore tabletki, wydaje mi się ze bóle są jeszcze częstsze, włosy baardzo mi wypadają, często bolą mnie piersi, czasem płaczę nie wiedząc wlasciwie czemu, łatwo zmieniam nastrój, przytyłam i nie mogę schudnać. Nie wiem czy to jest 100% wina tabletek ale sporo układa mi się w całość..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć dziewczyny,

jakiś czas temu kupiłam 2 op. tabletek Dionelle, jednak w końcu nie zdecydował się na ich branie. Jeśli któraś z Was chciałaby odkupić tabletki, proszę o kontakt. Cena - 15 zl za op. Mój mail: ania.gi93@gmail.com

----------

